# Since we’re talking about leathers



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Green nepthea with the Aussie yellow in the bottom left corner. (And a funny toadstool on the bottom right)


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Long polyp Aussie crown leather and a tyree toadstool in the back


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

The thing in the back that looks like a dead acropora is Cladelia, or blushing leather.
In front of it is a boring beige nepthea. Some one come and take it, please.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

*Long tentacle or willow leathers*

The one in front is a green polyp. The one in back is a white polyp. The leather in the foreground right hand side is a bizarre toadstool, purple base, green polyps.










This is the purple toadstool.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

*Yellow Aussie leathers*


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Other weird toadstools.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

*Pink nepthea*

This is an Aussie pink nepthea. Also have a fuzzy indo pink nepthea and a silver pink Japanese nepthea.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

*Weird orangey nepthea*

Well maybe sort of brownish. But not the boring beige. Oh and that's the willow leather on the right.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

*And a basic sinularia*

Haven't been sure since I got it if it's bleached or just light pink.


----------



## Dominipino (Jun 18, 2017)

*Wow*

Man... the size of those corals are amazing. My favorite is the japanese one! If you ever frag it, let me be the first in line to buy it.

Or...

I can fix your car for free!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Dominipino said:


> Man... the size of those corals are amazing. My favorite is the japanese one! If you ever frag it, let me be the first in line to buy it.
> 
> Or...
> 
> I can fix your car for free!


Can you fix a VW with front grille damage from the ice storm on the weekend? JJ. Insurance is handling it.
I picked up one tiny frag of this really really loooonnng tentacle Japanese leather a few weeks ago. No photo of it yet. It's resting in a corner growing hippie hair.

There is a line forming for frags. No plans to cut the willows for a while. They're happy campers. But I have frags of the neptheas and sinularias.


----------



## bigshark (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow, quite a collection


----------

